# Constant LH surge 2 weeks after miscarriage



## LeeC

Hi Ladies

I had my 6th miscarriage about 10 -14 days ago, started spotting 14 days ago but was on various meds and when I came off them after BFN I had heavy bleeding 10 days ago. :cry:

I started to do OPK's this month to see where my cycle is and since last Sunday I have had a constant 2nd line for LH surge, not quite as dark as the control line but fairly dark.

I know LH can always be present in your system and that this can be the case after miscarriage, I am just confused as I've never had LH surge show for this long, plus I am doing them in the morning when they should not be that effective.

I have taken a couple more early HPT but def BFN's.

My OPK only usually shows up for like half a day when I ov and even then it isn't very dark.

Can anyone shed any light on this or has anyone had a super long surge 2 weeks after miscarriage.

Thanks Ladies xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

What sensitivity are the tests you have? Did you ever get a positive one with that brand? I know there are some 10miu opks out there and in my eyes they are too sensitive as it is normal to have a level of LH between 1 and 10 all the time. I wouldn't worry unless you get a run of strong positives for more than say 4 days at a time, it could be your body gearing up for O but might be normal background LH if you do have the supersensitive ones.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks SThorp.

Yes, they are 10 miu, so you have a valid point. I just want this cycle over so I can TTC again, grrrrrr I hate all this waiting :(


----------



## Audraia

I had positive opks for 7 days 24 days after my miscarriage, and finally yesterday I got a negative one. Not sure what it means either, but mine did finally go negative so hopefully yours will too!


----------

